# Build a gaming rig and win!



## vxdesigns (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey fellas, here is your chance to show off your skills and win some money. Here's the deal, whoever builds the best gaming machine for the cheapest cost before the Contest End Date will win $20 US Dollars via paypal just to show my appreciation. I might increase the winning amount depending on the winning entry.

My budget is a maximum of $1200 CAN Dollars and I will only need the following components:

1) Motherboard
2) Processor
3) Video Card
4) Hard Disk
5) Ram

Now the reason I only need the above components is that I'm going to take these components to Pakistan and build the system there so I'm not sure if other components (power supply) will work in Pakistan. If you have any suggestion or knowledge about that then please let me know.

I will select the winner mainly with the help of the following calculator:

http://www.ut2341.com/UT3SystemScore/

Whoever gets the highest score in the above calculator, without over clocking, with the lowest cost, including shipping+handling will win the contest. You must only select components from a Canadian based website like www.tigerdirect.ca, www.directcanada.com, www.ncix.com, etc.

I will be posting this contest on other forums as well and post the winning entry here, so it's going to be a tough competition.

Good luck to all who participate!

P.S I will greatly appreciate it if a staff member can sticky this thread until the contest is over.

*NEW ADDITIONS:*

The components you select don't have to be in the calculator although it is preferred.
Contest End Date has been changed to Saturday, December 15, 12:00 AM EST.
Contest Has Ended Now. Thanks for your entries.

*ENTRIES:*

ENTRY 1:

*MOTHERBOARD:* Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L ATX LGA775 P35 1333FSB 1PCI-E16 3PCI-E1 3PCI SATA2 Sound GBLAN =  $101.96

*PROCESSOR:* Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Quad Core Processor LGA775 Kentsfield 2.40GHZ 1066FSB 8MB Retail Box =  $268.88

*VIDEO CARD:* EVGA E-GEFORCE 8800GT Superclocked 650MHZ 512MB DDR3 PCI-E Dual DVI-I HDTV Out DIRECTX10 =  $299.99

*RAM:* Patriot Extreme Performance 2GB 2X1GB PC2-6400 DDR2-800 CL4-4-4-12 Dual Channel = $90.38

*HARD DISK:* Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 250GB SATA2 8.5MS 7200RPM 16MB Cache =  $82

*TOTAL COST BEFORE TAXES/SHIPPING = $843*
*TOTAL COST AFTER TAXES/SHIPPING = $911*


ENTRY 2:

*MOTHERBOARD:* EVGA Nforce 680I LT SLI Conroe LGA775 ATX 2PCI-E16 2PCI-E1 2PCI SATA2 Sound GBLAN =  $170.83

*PROCESSOR:* Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Quad Core Processor LGA775 Kentsfield 2.40GHZ 1066FSB 8MB Retail Box =  $267.99

*VIDEO CARD:* ASUS GeForce 8800GT 600MHZ 512MB 1.8GHZ DDR3 PCI-E Dual DVI-I HDCP HDTV Out DIRECTX10 =  $291.60

*RAM:* OCZ Gold XTC PC2-6400 2GB 2X1GB DDR2-800 CL5-5-5-12 240PIN DIMM Dual Channel = $84.99

*HARD DISK:* Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 250GB SATA2 8.5MS 7200RPM 16MB Cache = $81.63

*TOTAL COST BEFORE TAXES/SHIPPING = $898*
*TOTAL COST AFTER TAXES/SHIPPING = $978*

ENTRY 3:

*MOTHERBOARD:* Gigabyte GA-P31-DS3L ATX LGA775 P31 1333FSB 1PCI-E16 3PCI-E1 3PCI SATA2 Sound GBLAN = $93.77

*PROCESSOR:* Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Quad Core Processor LGA775 Kentsfield 2.40GHZ 1066FSB 8MB = $267.99

*VIDEO CARD:*  Galaxy GeForce 8800GT Overclocked 600MHZ 512MB 2.0GHZ DDR3 PCI-E DVI-I HDCP HDTV Out OEM = $279.99

*RAM:* OCZ Platinum XTC REV.2 PC2-6400 2GB 2X1GB DDR2-800 CL4-4-4-15 240PIN DIMM Dual Channel = $81.37

*HARD DISK:*  Western Digital Raptor 150GB SATA 10KRPM 16MB NCQ = $250.80

*TOTAL COST BEFORE TAXES/SHIPPING = $974*
*TOTAL COST AFTER TAXES/SHIPPING = $1049*

ENTRY 4:

*MOTHERBOARD:* Gigabyte GA-P31-DS3L ATX LGA775 P31 1333FSB 1PCI-E16 3PCI-E1 3PCI SATA2 Sound GBLAN = $93.77

*PROCESSOR:* Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Quad Core Processor LGA775 Kentsfield 2.40GHZ 1066FSB 8MB = $267.99

*VIDEO CARD:* EVGA E-GEFORCE 8800GTS Crysis Edition 670MHZ 512MB 1.94GHZ DDR3 PCI-E DVI-I HDTV Out = $359.99

*RAM:* OCZ Platinum XTC REV.2 PC2-6400 2GB 2X1GB DDR2-800 CL4-4-4-15 240PIN DIMM Dual Channel = $81.37

*HARD DISK:* Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 3.5IN 500GB SATA2 8.5MS 7200RPM 32MB Cache NCQ = $140.11

*TOTAL COST BEFORE TAXES/SHIPPING = $944*
*TOTAL COST AFTER TAXES/SHIPPING = $1017*

ENTRY 5:

*MOTHERBOARD:* Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R Atx LGA775 Conroe P35 DDR2 1PCI-E16 3PCI-E1 Sata Raid Sound Gblan = $131.54

*PROCESSOR:* Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Quad Core Processor LGA775 Kentsfield 2.40GHZ 1066FSB 8MB = $267.99

*VIDEO CARD:* Galaxy Geforce 8800GT Overclocked 600MHZ 512MB 2.0GHZ DDR3 PCI-E DVI-I Hdcp Hdtv Out Oem = $249.99

*RAM:* Corsair XMS2 TWIN2X2048-6400 2GB 2X1GB PC2-6400 DDR2-800 CL 5-5-5-18 240PIN DIMM Dual Channel = $75.60

*HARD DISK:* Western Digital SE16 320GB SATA2 7200RPM 16MB 8.9MS Hard Drive Oem = $75.99

*TOTAL COST BEFORE TAXES/SHIPPING = $802*
*TOTAL COST AFTER TAXES/SHIPPING = $850*

ENTRY 6:

*MOTHERBOARD:* Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R Socket 775 Intel P35 + ICH9R Dual-Channel DDR2 1066/800/667/533Mhz GigaLAN 8-Channel Audio Support 1333Mhz FSB = $144.99

*PROCESSOR:* Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Quad-Core Socket LGA775, 2.40 GHz, 1066 MHz FSB, 8MB L2 Cache, 65nm = $293.99

*VIDEO CARD:* EVGA GeForce 8800 GTS Superclocked Video Card - FREE Enemy Territory: Quake Wars PC Game, 640MB GDDR3, PCI Express,SLI Ready, Dual DVI, HDTV = $481.99

*RAM:* Crucial Ballistix (BL2KIT12864AA804) DDR2 800Mhz CL4-4-4-12 PC2 6400 2GB Kit (1GB x 2) 240-pin = $96.99

*HARD DISK:* Seagate Barracuda (ST3250410AS) 7200.10 250GB SATA2 8.5MS 7200RPM 16MB Cache = $72.99

*TOTAL COST BEFORE TAXES/SHIPPING = $1091*
*TOTAL COST AFTER TAXES/SHIPPING = $1288*


ENTRY 7:

*MOTHERBOARD:* XFX nForce 680i LT SLI Motherboard, NVIDIA, Socket 775, ATX, Audio, PCI Express, SLI Ready, Gigabit LAN, S/PDIF, USB 2.0 & Firewire, Serial ATA, RAID = $99.97

*PROCESSOR:* Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Processor HH80562PH0568M - 2.40GHz, 8MB Cache, 1066MHz FSB, Kentsfield, Quad-Core, OEM, Socket 775, Processor = $259.97

*VIDEO CARD:* PNY XLR8 GeForce 8800 GT Video Card - Performance Edition, 512MB GDDR3, PCI Express 2.0, SLI Ready, (Dual Link) Dual DVI, HDTV, HDCP, Video Card = $365.99

*RAM:* Corsair XMS2 DHX 2048MB Dual Channel PC6400 DDR2 800MHz Memory (2 x 1024MB) = $74.97

*HARD DISK:* Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 320GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA-300, OEM = $89.97

*TOTAL COST BEFORE TAXES/SHIPPING = $891*
*TOTAL COST AFTER TAXES/SHIPPING = $1045*

ENTRY 7:

*MOTHERBOARD:* Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R Atx LGA775 Conroe P35 DDR2 1PCI-E16 3PCI-E1 Sata Raid Sound Gblan Motherboard = $131.54

*PROCESSOR:* Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Processor HH80562PH0568M - 2.40GHz, 8MB Cache, 1066MHz FSB, Kentsfield, Quad-Core, OEM, Socket 775, Processor = $267.99

*VIDEO CARD:* EVGA E-GEFORCE 8800GT Superclocked 650MHZ 512MB DDR3 PCI-E Dual DVI-I HDTV Out DIRECTX10 = $299.99

*RAM:* Crucial Ballistix PC2-8500 DDR2 2GB 2X1GB DDR2-1066 CL5-5-5-15 240PIN DIMM Dual Channel = $134.99

*HARD DISK:* Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 320GB SATA2 3GB/S 7200RPM 16MB Cache NCQ = $91.80

*TOTAL COST BEFORE TAXES/SHIPPING = $927*
*TOTAL COST AFTER TAXES/SHIPPING = $997*

ENTRY 8:

*MOTHERBOARD+PROCESSOR:* Asus P5B-MX Motherboard CPU Bundle - Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Processor 2.40GHz OEM = $451.99

*VIDEO CARD:* EVGA GeForce 8800 GTS SSC Video Card - FREE Crysis PC Game, 640MB GDDR3, PCI Express, SLI Ready, (Dual Link) Dual DVI, HDTV = $359.97

*RAM:* OCZ Vista Upgrade Edition Dual Channel 4096MB PC6400 DDR2 800MHz Memory (2 x 2048MB) = $182.99

*HARD DISK:* Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 500GB Hard Drive - 7200, 16MB, Serial ATA-300, OEM = $119.97

*TOTAL COST BEFORE TAXES/SHIPPING = $1115*
*TOTAL COST AFTER TAXES/SHIPPING = $1,304.43*

ENTRY 9:

*MOTHERBOARD:* Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L ATX LGA775 P35 1333FSB 1PCI-E16 3PCI-E1 3PCI SATA2 Sound GBLAN Motherboard = $101.96

*PROCESSOR:*  Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Quad Core Processor LGA775 Kentsfield 2.40GHZ 1066FSB 8MB Retail Box = $299.99

*VIDEO CARD:* Galaxy GeForce 8800GT Overclocked 600MHZ 512MB 2.0GHZ DDR3 PCI-E DVI-I HDCP HDTV Out OEM Video Card = $279.99

*RAM:* Patriot Extreme Performance 2GB 2X1GB PC2-6400 DDR2-800 CL4-4-4-12 Dual Channel = $90.38

*HARD DISK:* Hitachi Deskstar T7K 250GB SATAII 7200RPM 8MB 8.5MS U300 Hard Drive (OEM) = $100.80

*TOTAL COST BEFORE TAXES/SHIPPING = $842*
*TOTAL COST AFTER TAXES/SHIPPING = $909*

ENTRY 10:

*MOTHERBOARD:* Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L ATX LGA775 P35 1333FSB 1PCI-E16 3PCI-E1 3PCI SATA2 Sound GBLAN Motherboard = $101.96

*PROCESSOR:*  Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Quad Core Processor LGA775 Kentsfield 2.40GHZ 1066FSB 8MB Retail Box = $299.99

*VIDEO CARD:*  Galaxy GeForce 8800GTS 650MHZ 512MB 1.94GHZ DDR3 PCI-E Dual DVI-I HDCP HDTV Out OEM Video *IR-$30* = $339.99

*RAM:*  G.SKILL F2-6400CL4D-4GBPK PC2-6400 4GB 2X2GB DDR2-800 CL4-4-4-12 240PIN Dual Channel = $129.99

*HARD DISK:*  Western Digital Raptor 74GB SATA 10000RPM 5.2MS 16MB NCQ 5 Year MFR Warranty = $177.84

*TOTAL COST BEFORE TAXES/SHIPPING = $1,019*
*TOTAL COST AFTER TAXES/SHIPPING = $1097*

ENTRY 11:

*MOTHERBOARD:* Intel 975XBX2KR Motherboard - Intel 975X, Socket 775, ATX, Viiv Ready, Audio, PCI Express, Gigabit LAN, S/PDIF, USB 2.0 & Firewire, Serial ATA, RAID = $243.99

*PROCESSOR:* Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 Processor BX80557E6850 - 3.0GHz, 4MB Cache, 1333MHz FSB, Conroe, Dual-Core, Retail, Socket 775, Processor with Fan = $365.99

*VIDEO CARD:* XFX GeForce 8800 GT XXX Video Card - FREE Company of Heroes PC Game, 512MB DDR3, PCI Express 2.0, SLI Ready, (Dual Link) Dual DVI, HDTV, Video Card = $329.97

*RAM:*  Corsair Dual Channel TWINX 2048MB PC6400 DDR2 800MHz E.P.P. Memory (2 x 1024) = $109.99

*HARD DISK:* Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 500GB Hard Drive - 7200, 16MB, Serial ATA-300, OEM = $119.97

*TOTAL COST BEFORE TAXES/SHIPPING = $1,170*
*TOTAL COST AFTER TAXES/SHIPPING = $1,368*


----------



## tuxify (Dec 12, 2007)

You could buy my computer for $900 if you fancy.


----------



## vxdesigns (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks, but I prefer a new build.


----------



## mep916 (Dec 12, 2007)

Your calculator does not include the Radeon 3850/3870 or the GeForce 8800 GT. Does that matter?


----------



## oscaryu1 (Dec 12, 2007)

> Now the reason I only need the above components is that I'm going to take these components to Pakistan and build the system there so I'm not sure if other components (power supply) will work in Pakistan. If you have any suggestion or knowledge about that then please let me know



Yes it will work if the power connectors are the same and [maybe] switch the 110 to 220V...


----------



## oscaryu1 (Dec 12, 2007)

http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=12200BD3212&vpn=BX80562Q6600&manufacture=INTEL
Q6600

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=25683&vpn=GA-P31-DS3L&manufacture=Gigabyte
P31-DS3L

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=17451&vpn=WD1500ADFD&manufacture=Western Digital
WD Raptor 10,000RPM 150GB

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=27275&vpn=DH-20A4P-04&manufacture=Liteon
Liteon DVD+-RW EIDE

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=19337&vpn=OCZ2P800R22GK&manufacture=OCZ Technology
OCZ Platinum 2GB Dual Channel Kit DDR2-800 (x2 for 4GB)

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=26783&vpn=88YFF6HUFEXV&manufacture=Galaxy Techology
8800GT 512MB PCI-E x16

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=18185&vpn=OCZ700GXSSLI&manufacture=OCZ Technology
OCZ GameXStream 700W

Total after rebates : $1099.42


----------



## vxdesigns (Dec 12, 2007)

mep916 said:


> Your calculator does not include the Radeon 3850/3870 or the GeForce 8800 GT. Does that matter?



No it doesn't matter.


----------



## mep916 (Dec 12, 2007)

vxdesigns said:


> No it doesn't matter.



Should those cards be excluded from the contest?


----------



## vxdesigns (Dec 12, 2007)

oscaryu1 said:


> Yes it will work if the power connectors are the same and [maybe] switch the 110 to 220V...



Are you sure about that because many people have told me otherwise.


----------



## vxdesigns (Dec 12, 2007)

mep916 said:


> Should those cards be excluded from the contest?



Not really because that calculator doesn't have all of the components in it thus it's simply a guideline. You don't have to build a system based on that calculator but it is preferred


----------



## mep916 (Dec 12, 2007)

vxdesigns said:


> Not really because that calculator doesn't have all of the components in it thus it's simply a guideline. You don't have to build a system based on that calculator but it is preferred



OK. Thanks.


----------



## maroon1 (Dec 12, 2007)

http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=12200BD3212&vpn=BX80562Q6600&manufacture=INTEL
Q6600

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=25683&vpn=GA-P31-DS3L&manufacture=Gigabyte
P31-DS3L

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=27144&vpn=ST3500320AS&manufacture=Seagate
Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 500GB

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=27275&vpn=DH-20A4P-04&manufacture=Liteon
Liteon DVD+-RW EIDE

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=19337&vpn=OCZ2P800R22GK&manufacture=OCZ Technology
OCZ Platinum 2GB Dual Channel Kit DDR2-800 (x2 for 4GB)

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=27470&vpn=512-P3-N841-A3&manufacture=eVGA
8800GTS 512MB (G92)

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=18185&vpn=OCZ700GXSSLI&manufacture=OCZ Technology
OCZ GameXStream 700W

This build cost you around $1000


----------



## oregon (Dec 13, 2007)

Lol, that's the exact same build OscaryU already posted...


----------



## vxdesigns (Dec 13, 2007)

oregon said:


> Lol, that's the exact same build OscaryU already posted...



Almost exact, he swapped the hard drives.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Dec 13, 2007)

Let's split it  Jk 

It's your choice. 150GB and 10,000 RPM or 500GB and 7,200RPM. I also chose that before, but then the calculator changed everything...


----------



## Joe2005 (Dec 13, 2007)

oregon said:


> Lol, that's the exact same build OscaryU already posted...



Look at the closer dude, the graphics card is the GTS not GT.


----------



## Kilauea (Dec 13, 2007)

Q6600

Gigabyte P35-DS3R

WD 7200RPM 320gb

Liteon LH-201AL

Corsair XMS2 DDR2-800 2x1gb

Galaxy 8800GT 512MB Overclocked

Corsair VX550W

Shipping: 0$
Subtotal: 921.26
GST 6%: 55.28
PST: None, unless you live in BC(unless I am wrong, in Quebec there is none)
Total: 976.54
Mail in Rebates: 45$(30$ for RAM and 15$ for PSU)
Total after rebates: 931.54


----------



## oscaryu1 (Dec 13, 2007)

That PSU would hold, but it'd be very close... 

Hmm.... well I might change it to a GTS G92... I dunno. Do they have it there?


----------



## Kilauea (Dec 13, 2007)

Why would that PSU hold ?

According to CeeWi1's recommendations for video cards, the 8800GT would need about 400W, 26A.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Dec 13, 2007)

Well to me 550 would be kinda low, but it'll probably hold


----------



## Respital (Dec 13, 2007)

Case : Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Ultimate Gamer Case
Link: http://www.canadacomputers.com/main.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=011391&cid=CS.664

Power Supply: OCZ (OCZ700GXSSLI) GameXStream 700 Watt Power Supply, Dual GPU, SLI compable
Link: http://www.canadacomputers.com/main.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=010076&cid=PS.808

Mobo: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R Socket 775
Link: http://www.canadacomputers.com/main.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=014621&cid=MB.157

Processor: Intel Q6600
Link: http://www.canadacomputers.com/main.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=012505&cid=CPU.84

Ram: Crucial Ballistix (BL2KIT12864AA804) DDR2 800Mhz CL4-4-4-12 PC2 6400 2GB Kit (1GB x 2) 240-pin
Link: http://www.canadacomputers.com/main.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=014207&cid=RAM.346.307

Video Card: EVGA GeForce 8800 Gts Superclocked
Link: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2824836&CatId=2514

Hard Drive: Seagate Barracuda (ST3250410AS) 7200.10 250GB SATA2 8.5MS 7200RPM 16MB Cache Hard Drive
Link: http://www.canadacomputers.com/main.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=015060&cid=HD.443.877

Dvd Burner: LG GSA-H62N(Black) SATA DVD-Writer 18x DVD+R/-R 8x DVD+RW/6x DVD-RW 10x DVD+/-R9 Dual Layer 48x CD-R 32x CD-RW OEM
Link: http://www.canadacomputers.com/main.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=013996&cid=CR.184


Total Cost: 1,322.42


----------



## Trizoy (Dec 13, 2007)

Respital said:


> Case : Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Ultimate Gamer Case
> Link: http://www.canadacomputers.com/main.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=011391&cid=CS.664
> 
> Power Supply: OCZ (OCZ700GXSSLI) GameXStream 700 Watt Power Supply, Dual GPU, SLI compable
> ...



1200$ not 1322... Seems like the DVD burner is a waste of money, as it is not measured in the calculator.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Dec 13, 2007)

Respital said:


> Case : Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Ultimate Gamer Case
> Link: http://www.canadacomputers.com/main.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=011391&cid=CS.664
> 
> Power Supply: OCZ (OCZ700GXSSLI) GameXStream 700 Watt Power Supply, Dual GPU, SLI compable
> ...



And the GFX gets ownd by the 8800GT which is also cheaper...


----------



## vxdesigns (Dec 14, 2007)

The contest end date has been changed, please have a look at my first post. I will also post the eligible entries there. Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Dec 14, 2007)

When are the entries coming?


----------



## vxdesigns (Dec 14, 2007)

I am updating my first post as I am receiving the entries, you can now see some of them in my first post.

Thanks for your contributions!


----------



## Kilauea (Dec 14, 2007)

What is the PSU you got and what is ur DVD drive ?

I guess we got it all wrong compared to these as they don't have those 2 pieces and we have them...

I mean the entry number 5 is exactly my build but without the PSU and the DVD drive.

BTW, you should consider prices with taxes and shipping as it cna be quite different...


----------



## vxdesigns (Dec 14, 2007)

My main concern are the following components:

1) Motherboard
2) Processor
3) Video Card
4) Hard Disk
5) Ram

If you included any other component like PSU or DVD Burner, it's fine because I will add them later. I will consider the winning entry with taxes+shipping so don't worry.

I'm just bringing together all of the entries in my first post for easy access.


----------



## Violence. (Dec 14, 2007)

1)Motherboard:ABIT IP35 Pro LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard$179.99

http://www.computerforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=839705

2)Processor:Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz   $279.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017

3)Video Card: BFG Tech GeForce 8800GTS 640MB 320-bit GDDR3 $399.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814143081

4) Ram CORSAIR 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 $134.00

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145184

5) hard drive Western Digital Raptor WD1500ADFD 150GB 10,000 RPM 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136012



$1,163.96

will be what im getting. unsure of the hard drive though.


----------



## epidemik (Dec 14, 2007)

Hes looking for canadian too.


----------



## Violence. (Dec 14, 2007)

didnt see that my mistake


----------



## maroon1 (Dec 14, 2007)

Violence. said:


> 1)Motherboard:ABIT IP35 Pro LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard$179.99
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=839705
> 
> ...



Get 8800GTS 512MB instead of 8800GTS 640MB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130312

GTS 512MB performs better because it is based on the new G92 core, and it is cheaper


----------



## daisymtc (Dec 14, 2007)

Q6600
GA-P35-DS3L
G.SKILL F2-6400CL4D-4GBPK 2X2GB DDR2-800 CL4-4-4-12  
Galaxy GeForce 8800GTS 650MHZ 512MB  
Western Digital Raptor 74GB SATA  

Total: CAD$ $1,018.66 from ncix.com


----------



## Kilauea (Dec 14, 2007)

Well, it would be kind of pointless for me to repost my build without the PSU and DVD drive since it is already the exact same as your entry number 5...


----------



## vxdesigns (Dec 14, 2007)

Kilauea said:


> Well, it would be kind of pointless for me to repost my build without the PSU and DVD drive since it is already the exact same as your entry number 5...



Don't worry about it, if you posted those specs first you will get the higher rank. I removed the PSU, DVD or any extra components people had in their entries.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey... When I meant x2, I meant 2x1GB = 2GB x2 for 4GB... so 2 of those 2GB kits...


----------



## vxdesigns (Dec 14, 2007)

oscaryu1 said:


> Hey... When I meant x2, I meant 2x1GB = 2GB x2 for 4GB... so 2 of those 2GB kits...



Yea I figured


----------



## oscaryu1 (Dec 14, 2007)

Oops  Didn't notice that  I only looked at the name... Sorry...


----------



## vxdesigns (Dec 15, 2007)

That's alright no harm done :-d

The contest has officially ended now.

I will post the winning entry soon so keep your fingers crossed


----------



## vxdesigns (Dec 16, 2007)

Kilauea said:


> Q6600
> 
> Gigabyte P35-DS3R
> 
> ...



Based upon my own decision and the decision made by other people as well, the above build is the best+cheapest build of the submitted entries. Here's what I came up from the above entry:

BUILD 5:

MOTHERBOARD: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R Atx LGA775 Conroe P35 DDR2 1PCI-E16 3PCI-E1 Sata Raid Sound Gblan = $131.54

PROCESSOR: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Quad Core Processor LGA775 Kentsfield 2.40GHZ 1066FSB 8MB = $267.99

VIDEO CARD: Galaxy Geforce 8800GT Overclocked 600MHZ 512MB 2.0GHZ DDR3 PCI-E DVI-I Hdcp Hdtv Out Oem = $249.99

RAM: Corsair XMS2 TWIN2X2048-6400 2GB 2X1GB PC2-6400 DDR2-800 CL 5-5-5-18 240PIN DIMM Dual Channel = $75.60

HARD DISK: Western Digital SE16 320GB SATA2 7200RPM 16MB 8.9MS Hard Drive Oem = $75.99

TOTAL COST BEFORE TAXES/SHIPPING = $802
TOTAL COST AFTER TAXES/SHIPPING = $850

Although I will not order the exact setup but it will be 85% similar to this entry.

Congratulation "Kilauea" what's your paypal email address?

I would like to thank everyone who has submitted an entry or has tried to help me with my build. You guys were a MAJOR help.


----------



## mep916 (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice job, Kilauea. That was a great budget build.


----------



## Kilauea (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks a lot, I hope you enjoy your new build, let us know how it performs once you got it built and tested.

Just out of curiosity, what case will you use for your build ?


----------



## oscaryu1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Because of the 100 post rule 

Congrats


----------



## vxdesigns (Dec 17, 2007)

Yea I tried pm'ing you but it didn't let me, but oscaryu1 just cleared why that was.

I've added you to MSN so talk to you there.


----------



## vxdesigns (Dec 18, 2007)

I ordered the rig yesterday so it's going to be here soon, I will definitely let you guys know how it goes!


----------

